# iPad maps multiple stops?



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

Anyone find a way to add multiple stops within the maps application? Trying to plan a trip in Spain but Maps is letting me down


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

DDKD726 said:


> Anyone find a way to add multiple stops within the maps application? Trying to plan a trip in Spain but Maps is letting me down


You mean with directions? I don't think you can do that. I know you can bookmark specific points on a map if you search for the location, click on the "i" and add to bookmarks. The only thing is you can only view one bookmark at a time on the map but at least you will have them saved somewhere.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

I know you can do multiple destinations via the Google Web App for iPhone/iPad, but I've never been able to figure a way to do it via the official Maps app.

Google Maps


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

can also be done with the offline gps apps such as Navigon. You might want to consider going this route if you aren't sure about network access while travelling. I know you can download some map info ahead of time but if things don't work out or there is some little glitch, you are left without your instructions.


----------



## KeepMoving (May 31, 2011)

Google web App, Google earth.


----------

